# Lulu the Cockapoo...whining



## Lulucockapoo (May 13, 2021)

Hello everyone! We are first time Cockapoo owners and would love some advice from you all. We have adopted Lulu who is currently 9.5 wks old and we’ve had her a week now. Her mom is a Cockapoo and her dad a spaniel, she looks more like a spaniel to be honest! 
I think we are really lucky so far with her as she sleeps through the night and is using puppy pads at night, with one poo on the floor some mornings. In the day she sits by the window and does a little whine to go out or we catch her sniffing and take her into the garden. The only thing we are unsure how to deal with is the separation whining. As she’s so young I fully expect it for a little while longer and know that the main focus is to ensure she feels secure. Our question is how soon do we start leaving the room and letting her whine for a few minutes before going back in? Or is there a better way of slowly introducing the separation to her? She whines each time she is alone in the room and awake. She has a crate which she sleeps in and puts herself to bed in the day too. The only time it has been an issue is when I’ve been alone and had to take a shower for work whilst she was awake, boy did she howl!!
All in all I think she is doing a fantastic job of settling in and we’re happy to have her in the family. We just want to make sure we do things right from the beginning with her. Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Evelyn_New_Jersey (May 7, 2020)

Amy--24 said:


> hey there, just like small kids puppies also wants to play all-time and want attention when your pet gets bored and everyone else in the house has gone to sleep at night, this could cause her to start whining at night for what may seem like no reason. She is likely looking for attention or for someone to play with her, or she may want to be let out into the yard to run around so when you are leaving her alone just leave her toys


----------



## Evelyn_New_Jersey (May 7, 2020)

Any reason your dog can't be loose to follow you around the house? My dog mostly goes with me from room to room. He flops down for a nap where ever we end up. If I'm in the house, he wants terribly to be near me, which is fine and normal, as cockapoos are very attached and not aloof. If I leave the house, he's cool with that too, and sleeps until I get back.


----------

